# Kei Stylist rotation binding adaptor!



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

Anyone ever try the Fronts rotation device? Our company is planning on importing this wonderful product to the United States. I'll post some new photos once we get them in. 

Please let us know what you think!


----------

